# ruger black hawk question



## yellowhammer73 (Jun 1, 2011)

i have an old ruger black hawk in 44 mag. at about 30 yards i can shoot it pretty well but past that i stink. thinking about putting a scope on it. what are some of my options. it is not drilled and tapped for a scope. what should i do. besides practice with the iron sights. thanks for any advise anyone can give.


----------



## sdions (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen it done but I wouldn't do it on mine.  I'd be too concerned that the pressure would loosen the zero.  Mine is pretty darned accurate at a distance but one thing I noticed is that it is the most ammo sensitive firearm I've ever shot.  I also think that before I would scope mine, i'd shave my front sight down a bit (if that were the direction I needed to adjust).  Just my .02 and it's not my primary hunting weapon... it's my "oh crap that hog's mad" weapon lol.


----------



## jmoser (Jun 2, 2011)

Realistically its probably best trade it in for a Super Blackhawk Hunter model with integral rings.  Otherwise you are drilling and tapping the topstrap, removing rear sight, then still have to buy and mount base and rings.

Might be a bit more $$$ wise but not going to break the bank especially if you trade used for used. 

Most used .44 mags have seen very few rounds and the Ruger Blackhawks are so strong they hold up forever anyway.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 2, 2011)

Take the money you would spend on tapping, mounting and scope, and by some .44 special, and practice on your form --especially trigger pull.

You should easily be able to hit a deer at 50-60 yards.


----------



## frankwright (Jun 2, 2011)

If you can see the sights clearly but are still having trouble hitting out to 50-60 yards, then some good solid practice will make a lot of difference. Shooting light loads will make a big difference in your practice.
If you cannot see the sights clearly, then a competent gunsmith or machinist can drill and tap for a solid scope mount. You can then add a good Red Dot or pistol scope.
Good Luck!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 28, 2011)

If your gun is an early Blackhawh in .44, I'd leave it alone. If what you have is a Super BH, you could have it d&t. There are clamp-on mounts but I'd think d&t would be more secure. 
  Shooting 44s requires lots of practice, both with a .22 and ammo in the .44 Spl power level. It also requires a good trigger.  Ruger sights arent much, either.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jun 28, 2011)

Hunted with one for years. Ruger makes a scope mount that works great. I added a Burris scope and never had any problems.


----------



## LanceColeman (Jun 28, 2011)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Take the money you would spend on tapping, mounting and scope, and by some .44 special, and practice on your form --especially trigger pull.
> 
> You should easily be able to hit a deer at 50-60 yards.



Yup. cept I would practice with what I wanna hunt with (just me though) Because I can actually hit better with my RSB at 50yds with irons standing free hand than I can with my RH at the same distance and it sports a 2x scope.

When I say better, I don't concern myself with groups though. If the soda bottle full of water explodes?? thatsa hit. if dust flies up around it and it doesn't explode?? thatsa miss.


----------



## CAL (Jun 28, 2011)

jmoser said:


> Realistically its probably best trade it in for a Super Blackhawk Hunter model with integral rings.  Otherwise you are drilling and tapping the topstrap, removing rear sight, then still have to buy and mount base and rings.
> 
> Might be a bit more $$$ wise but not going to break the bank especially if you trade used for used.
> 
> Most used .44 mags have seen very few rounds and the Ruger Blackhawks are so strong they hold up forever anyway.



I agree with the above.It is my opinion you will be throwing good money after bad to drill and tap.There is probably some feature about your gun that does not fit you or you could shoot it better.Before doing anything take it to someone who shoots handguns a lots and see how they do shooting yours.I think drilling and tapping will also destroy the value too.


----------



## HotDog (Jul 30, 2011)

Make sure you have a good smooth trigger and practice.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jul 30, 2011)

I shoot a cylinder through mine then a couple clips through the 22 and back to another cylinder of 44's. It's tough to concentrate through shot after shot on the 44 so I like to have some fun with the 22 between cylinders.


----------



## snakebymistake (Jul 31, 2011)

*44 to scope or not to*

The advice everyone has given you is correct. The Ruger pistols rigged for scopes are the best way in my mind. An old Ruger Single Action could be worth some money. I have no problem with hitting a far target but it takes practice. I even shot my  pistol qual, (expert) in the Navy once with my Super Blackhawk because they ran out of service issue at the range.


----------



## Darkhorse (Aug 8, 2011)

There is a mount on the market for the older SBH's. I looked at it a while back but decided to leave my 30 yr old SBH like it is. I like the handiness of an iron sighted .44 mag in the woods.
This mount clamps around the barrel somehow and the scope is mounted to the top. The photo's looked pretty sturdy. I have an aimpoint SC 9000 just laying around and I considered getting one of these mounts and putting it on my .44
Weaver might make this thing, don't remember. Google "Scope mounts for Ruger Super Blackhawk" and see what comes up.


----------



## hunter44a (Oct 13, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> There is a mount on the market for the older SBH's. I looked at it a while back but decided to leave my 30 yr old SBH like it is. I like the handiness of an iron sighted .44 mag in the woods.
> This mount clamps around the barrel somehow and the scope is mounted to the top. The photo's looked pretty sturdy. I have an aimpoint SC 9000 just laying around and I considered getting one of these mounts and putting it on my .44
> Weaver might make this thing, don't remember. Google "Scope mounts for Ruger Super Blackhawk" and see what comes up.


 
Yes, I've used this mount, works fine and no drilling n tapping


----------



## Marty55 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm 56 with aging eyes, so I use shooting sticks with my iron-sighted Blackhawks and Contenders on anything beyond 25 yards. A steady rest is a wonderful thing!


----------



## Match10 (Oct 27, 2011)

hunter44a said:


> Yes, I've used this mount, works fine and no drilling n tapping



I've had this mounted for almost twenty years. It is currently in the Midway catalogue as a "Weaver SBH No-drill mount", though I do not think it is actually Weaver brand. I do well with it, and have taken several animals out to 130 yards with it.


----------

